# Authentic Mongolian Beef



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone have any authentic & easy mongolian beef stir-fry recipes?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Oct 11, 2007)

1 lb thinly cut steak (i prefer flank for this)

it needs to be sliced rather thin, a few centrimeters or so thick.

marinate the beef in egg.  add 2 teaspoons of oil and 1 table spoon of cornstarch to egg in marinade..

to cook you will need 
12 or so ounces of oil to fry.
1 tablespoon of oil to later stir fry.
3 oz of sweet ginger soy sauce
1/2 tablespoon of minced garlic
green part scallions (white part removed and saved for other use)
1/3 cup white sugar

Fry beef in hot oil (350-400 degrees) hotter the better.  cook until edges become crispy.  do not overcook the beef.

remove oil, wipe wok clean.

necklace in 1 tablespoon of oil, add garlic (1 tablespoon minced) and immediately after add sweet ginger soy sauce (if you cant find this, add sugar to soy sauce with chicken stock or water to cut the saltiness)  reserve 1/3 cup of sugar and set aside, I will explain later.

add the sweet ginger soy to the garlic IMMEDIATELY or your garlic will burn and ruin the dish. once the sauce bubbles, now incorperate the beef.  stir fry and as you stir pour the sugar around the beef as to carmelize the sauce.
it should get very smokey and thats OK.  Just make sure you only stir fry for 1-3 minutes.  When beef is coated , just before removing from wok add the GPO (green part onion).  Plate and serve immediately.

enjoy.


----------



## Caine (Oct 11, 2007)

Gee, I just happen to have my recipe file open, and this is one I liberated from Martin Yan's restaurant, Yan Can.

*Mongolian Stir Fry*​ 
*Ingredients:* 

1 pound of flank steak or lean pork, sliced thin; chicken, turkey, fish fillets, or tofu, cubed; or shrimp, shelled, cleaned, and de-veined (a.k.a. meat!)
peanut oil for frying
1 small onion or shallot, sliced thin
4 oz snow peas
4 oz scallion, green part only
4 oz button mushrooms
2 cloves finely minced garlic
*Coating:*

1 egg white
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp cornstarch
*Sauce:*

1 tsp cornstarch 
1 tsp turbinado sugar
1 tsp garlic chili sauce 
2 Tbs rice wine
2 Tbs hoisin sauce
2 Tbs soy sauce
1/4 cup beef, chicken, shrimp, or vegetable stock
Combine sauce ingredients and set aside. Combine egg white, salt and cornstarch in a bowl, add meat and mix well to coat. Heat peanut oil in wok over high heat, then stir fry meat until just cooked through and remove from wok. Add additional peanut oil to wok and stir fry onion or shallot and snow peas for 1 minute. Add green onion, mushrooms and garlic and continue stir-frying until mushrooms are tender. Add sauce to vegetables and heat until sauce has thickened. Return meat to wok and and stir until heated through.


----------



## Dina (Oct 12, 2007)

Ooh!  I'm making your recipe tomorrow Caine.  Sounds yummy.  I need to use up my snow peas.


----------



## Caine (Oct 12, 2007)

Dina said:


> I need to use up my snow peas.


 
Are you expecting snow?


----------

